# Turning again..



## PowerTool (29 Nov 2008)

After spending most of my spare time in the last four months involved in a house refurb,have finally got back to having at least _some_ free time I get to choose how I spend it  

Started off with something easy to get back "in the swing of things" :wink: 







Couple of mushrooms in yew,both about 50mm diameter,80 + 110 mm high,finished with friction polish.

Recently bought some plastic bud vase inserts,so thought I'd better make a couple :-







Sycamore,60mm max. diameter,100 mm high,waxed..


..then made another,and had a play with some Chestnut spirit stains.






Had an idea of what to do with a smallish slab of burr elm (320mm x 230mm x 60mm) - turned a small bowl recess,then added some small feet made from some wenge offcuts I had :-










And then made an ornamental egg and eggcup :-






The egg is made from spalted hornbeam,60mm diameter,90mm height ; eggcup is pau amarello,60mm diameter,85mm high - both finished with acrylic lacquer.

Did consider going to Harrogate today - but think this was much more enjoyable 8) 

Andrew


----------



## shedhead (29 Nov 2008)

Andrew
All of your work looks good. Know what you have been going through, not albe to turn because of other things. I have not turned for the past 8 weeks due to looking after labradoodle pups. All ready for home thursday then i HIT THE HUT. 

I like what you have done with the wood stains.


----------



## CHJ (29 Nov 2008)

Glad to see you are back in the shed Andrew, great job on the Burr.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Nov 2008)

Lucky Sod, I'm still putting my 'workshop' back together. Hopefully only a couple more days to go......

As always you have done some nice things there. I love mushrooms in yew, not so keen in other woods. The burr is lovely, just my sort of thing and the feet are a nice touch. allows you to leave th bottom intact. 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (30 Nov 2008)

Luv the shape of the sycamore vase :!:


----------



## Woodmagnet (30 Nov 2008)

Very nice Andrew. 8)


----------



## johnny.t. (30 Nov 2008)

The burr elm thing is lovely.
JT


----------



## PowerTool (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the comments  

Braved the curent arctic temperatures to make it as far as the workshop (all 5 paces of it,door to door :wink: ) for a while this morning.
Made a couple more mushrooms,then had a play with a block of tatajuba that I bought purely because I hadn't heard of it before.. :lol: 














150mm square,55mm high,waxed.

Only caught my fingers about three times,and never drew blood once 8) 

Andrew


----------



## Woodmagnet (30 Nov 2008)

You're braver than me Andrew, too bloody
cold by half to even open the back door today. 
Nice turning mate, that's a new wood to me also.


----------



## bobham (30 Nov 2008)

That little square bead under the top is an excellent accent that produces a wonderful optical illusion in the profile view. I looked at that first picture and thought to myself: "Why does he have that board laying on top of his bowl?".

Very nice!
Bob


----------



## Jenx (1 Dec 2008)

Hi Andrew ....
Fantastic pieces, all !
Love the curvature of the sycamore bud vase, the burr is a stunner, the dyes have come out fantastically, the Tatajuba reminds me a bit of London Plane, and the piece itself is great and 'different'... in the _'I'll take a risk and try something different' _way, and its worked really nicely.
Isn't Yew just the most gorgeous stuff ! My limited experience has yet to see the making of anything in yew.. I have a square, but have been keeping it until I feel confident enough to try and do it justice... your mushies are showing the wood off just perfect ! Very nice indeed.

If these pieces are 'just to get back in the groove'... can't wait to see what's coming once you feel your fully back in it ! 
All those look terrific ! 

Great Stuff ! 

-- & Pete.. hope you get back up and running 'soon as' ... been missing the 'rustic stuff' of late.. & need a 'fix' !! Good luck with getting yourself fully sorted in the next day or so.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Dec 2008)

Great to see you turning again Andrew  
Some great pieces their.The Elm piece gets my vote though


----------



## PowerTool (6 Dec 2008)

Made a couple of platters this morning before a phone call altered my plans to make another  










Elm (with a small patch of burr) 285mm diameter,35mm high,finished in foodsafe oil










Olive ash,300mm diameter,45mm high,foodsafe oil.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2008)

Ash certainly gives up some distinctive figuring, every time I look at a piece it reminds me of the sand ripples in an estuary.

Any problems with the oil initially lifting the grain *Andrew*?


----------



## PowerTool (6 Dec 2008)

Does slightly,Chas - I dry sanded to 240 grit,oiled it,then wet sanded at 320 to take the raised spots off,then re-oiled - so it's smooth as a babies bum.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Dec 2008)

I love the elm platter, the simple style of it looks excellent with the figuring, the swirls around the bit of burr really make it.
How thick is it? I ask because it looks about 'right' to me and I want to have a go at making one myself  . Any way great stuff Andrew  

JT


----------



## TEP (7 Dec 2008)

Mornin' *Andrew*. As usual some nice stuff there, do like that piece of Elm Burr, and the first platter. Beautiful figure, and nice to actually use.

I can sympathise with you I've been hanging off a paint brush for the last week, hopefully I will be finished today. _(Unless 'er indoors comes up wiv sumfink!)_  If not I will be in my garage, got some really nice pieces of tree wood from a couple of forum members and have not managed to get near them yet. Other than drool over them of course. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (7 Dec 2008)

johnny.t.":easvwpk9 said:


> I love the elm platter, the simple style of it looks excellent with the figuring, the swirls around the bit of burr really make it.
> How thick is it? I ask because it looks about 'right' to me and I want to have a go at making one myself  . Any way great stuff Andrew
> 
> JT



Hi John - it's just a sweeping ogee profile,about 6mm thick,tapering to about 2 or 3 at the rim.
I think that generally,nicely figured timber only needs simple shapes.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (7 Dec 2008)

Nice couple of platters Andrew  
Love that bit of burl on the first one


----------



## maltrout512 (8 Dec 2008)

Turning some great pieces Andrew. I'm sure it's very rewarding.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Dec 2008)

Managed a bit of post-Christmas turning this morning :-















Spalted beech,210mm diameter,60mm high,waxed.Shape is inspired by second-century Roman pottery.

Andrew


----------



## cornucopia (28 Dec 2008)

very intresting shape Andrew- did you see it on time team? or in a book?


----------



## CHJ (28 Dec 2008)

cornucopia":2ns9vcfy said:


> ......did you see it on time team? or in a book?



Thinking similar myself, having being watching quite a lot of TT and Egypt related stuff the last few days, found myself spending most of my 'shopping escort' trips over the last day or two studying the various glass and ceramic offerings on display.

Andrew it would go well with some furniture we have been looking at over here which uses Coloured Beech, so much more attractive than bland steamed stuff.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Dec 2008)

Idea was from the internet (where else.. :lol: ) - items 666 and 663 here

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (28 Dec 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Nice shape finish and wood.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Jan 2009)

Another experiment in shape,again inspired by ancient pottery :-














Slightly spalted horse chestnut (conker) 200mm diameter,120mm high,waxed.
One of the worst bits of timber I've had for tear-out  Couldn't get a decent finish on the outside with gouges or scrapers,so had to resort to 80-grit paper,which actually worked well.The inside finished quite well straight off the bowl gouge :? 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (3 Jan 2009)

Glad you conquered it in the end Andrew, if you had not admitted to the 80grit we would not have known.


----------



## Woodmagnet (3 Jan 2009)

Another two great looking pieces Andrew, and i like 
the way you added a bit of info on how the second one 
turned, it helps us learners to know what the
different timbers are like. Thanks mate.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jan 2009)

Different shape again Andrew  
Think it might look better if a darker wood was used :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2009)

I like the way you have managed to follow the line of the bowl through the lip there Andrew. Like Paul the wood itself doesn't appeal to me personally but the shape and finish look good

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (4 Jan 2009)

Thats different, I like the interesting shape but for me the curve under the 'lip' makes it look like the sides don't match even though they do. All in all though nice piece  

JT


----------



## PowerTool (15 Feb 2009)

My goodness,had to trawl back 11 pages to find this thread again  
Due to getting involved out in "flatland" again,have had very little time for turning recently - mainly small stuff like lightpulls,gavels etc.

Did make the doorknobs for this :-






..as well as building the wardrobe itself (apologies for the picture,it's from the phone)

Managed to get some time in the workshop this morning 










Home-dried spalted silver birch (a couple of years on the drying racks,followed by a couple of weeks in the airing cupboard) 200mm diameter,95mm high,finished in lemon oil.

Then got a call offering me some freshly cut oak for free,so had to go out.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (15 Feb 2009)

Lovely Andrew .... lovely natural edge piece. Would that be considered 'rustic' ? I'm not sure how to classify !
Its very appealing. A different shape, and one that for me, works well.

Corny is a big fan of the lemon oil too... Its something I've yet to try..
Must remember to pick some up next time I'm in town.

Looking very good ! 
8)  8)


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2009)

Glad you are still in the spin of things Andrew, the Oak reference sounds interesting.

I too have yet to try George's favourite of Lemon oil, any particular reason for selecting it for that piece, was it to add moisture to the spalted timber?


----------



## PowerTool (15 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
Chas - yes,I like using lemon oil for anything that might not be completely dry (although I think this piece was) - my theory is that it adds moisture to the piece,so letting it finish drying gradually when brought inside.

Andrew


----------



## Doug B (15 Feb 2009)

That looks great Andrew.
It also gives me a little hope, as i`ve a very large silver birch in the garden, which may now be getting pruned quite severely.

Doug.


----------



## johnny.t. (15 Feb 2009)

PowerTool":3sfoi8o1 said:


> I like using lemon oil for anything that might not be completely dry (although I think this piece was) - my theory is that it adds moisture to the piece,so letting it finish drying gradually when brought inside.



Is the lemon oil more effective than other oils for this? I'm just wondering (having never used it) why lemon oil?

cheers JT


----------



## cornucopia (15 Feb 2009)

lemon oil is a matt finish which does not form a physical barrier on the wood which alows the wood to dry normally- it does not add a noticeable amount of moisture to wood but does stop it getting mucky until it is dry.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Feb 2009)

Glad to see you back Andrew  
Great work with the wardrobes,and the turning is getting better.
Lovely piece of Birch,well finished.


----------



## PowerTool (21 Mar 2009)

Been doing stuff out in "flatland" again,like new tabletops






and blackboard for "todays specials"






but managed to end up with some time spare today to get in the workshop.

A couple of lightpulls:-






and a toilet roll holder in oak and ash,to match an earlier kitchen roll holder :-






and a strange idea with a piece of field maple - thought it looked nice as a plank,so mounted it on a faceplate ring,flattened the bottom,then hot-melt glued it onto a scrap block,and made a bowl in it:-










300mm x 200mm x 50mm,finished in foodsafe oil.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Mar 2009)

I love these bowls Andrew. The contrast in shape and texture always appeals to me. Do you still have your work up in the pub?

Pete


----------



## TEP (21 Mar 2009)

Some nice bits again *Andrew*. Like the idea of the natural edge bowl.

This is not a criticism :lol: , honestly. Is there any special reason for having the bottom of the inside of the bowl flat? Just curious is all, my preference is for a curved inside, but may have to try one like yours.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Mar 2009)

Some nice looking pieces Andrew  
Like the bowl idea a lot,and i think this one is the first i've seen with a flat bottom.Looks good as it carries on the flat surface of the plank.  
What's the difference between filed and ordinary Maple :? :?:


----------



## loz (21 Mar 2009)

Sweet bowls !

Remind me of some wonderful wooden sinks i saw in sweden last year.

Loz


----------



## PowerTool (21 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the comments
Tam - the flat bottom is as Paul suggested,just to fit in with the flat plank theme.
Pete - yes,I've now got my own display shelf in the pub  (made,fitted and stained the shelf as well..)
Paul - no idea of any difference,was sold it as field maple.Bark stays on very nicely,and cuts well (comes off in lovely little curly shavings)

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Mar 2009)

As a kid sycamore was often called field maple. Maybe just a local thing

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Mar 2009)

I like the flat bowl Andrew, looks realy effective, great idea  

I've planted lots of field maple as hedging,its definatly its own thing and not just sycamore.

JT


----------



## PowerTool (22 Mar 2009)

Managed to sneak into the workshop _again_ today..











Spalted beech,255mm diameter,45mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2009)

Very nice Andrew  
Is the wood spalted all across or just on that one area :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Mar 2009)

Another nice piece Andrew, I like the groove around it breaking up the side and rim 8) 

You're lucky getting out into your shed, I've just spent my day emptying my 'office' out to turn into a nursery!

JT


----------



## PowerTool (22 Mar 2009)

Spalting goes about halfway across,Paul - but that's the only discoloured patch,the rest just has some slight streaky lines in it.
JT - nursery ? Put's you in a different generation to me,I'm due to be a grandad again in July :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## big soft moose (23 Mar 2009)

Paul.J":6fi2ge5b said:


> What's the difference between feild and ordinary Maple :? :?:



they are different species

Feild maple - Acer Campestre is a fairly small tree commonly found in pastures or in hedgerows

there is not one species called "maple" as this is the common name for the acer family , but the tree normally reffered to as "maple" or "canadian maple" in the UK is more properly Red Maple - Acer Rubrum and is a much larger tree with distinctive red leaves.

the most common maple / Acer in the Uk is the sycamore Acer Pseudoplantanus again a large tree with wood which i'm sure we are all familiar with.

There are loads of other maples sugar bark, japanese , phillipenes etc etc.

Incidentally batsford arboretum near moreton in the marsh has the national Acer colledction and is well worth a visit for those interested in lesarning more - best time to go is in the autumn as the acers turn vibrant yellows, orange , and red.


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":3cfv026c said:


> best time to go is in the autumn as the acers turn vibrant yellows, orange , and red.



I was coming down the St Lawrence seaway one October just as the maples were beginning to turn red. Down nearer the the river they were still green and they became progressively more red as they got higher up the mountains. Most spectacular sight I've ever seen. Looked like the mountain tops were on fire as the sun set.

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (23 Mar 2009)

PowerTool":1q4syui6 said:


> JT - nursery ? Put's you in a different generation to me,I'm due to be a grandad again in July :shock:



:lol: :lol: Yeah, I'm only youngster(made in '74)


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Good work there Andrew. Nice simple design.


----------



## Jenx (23 Mar 2009)

Interesting ! - 
I have a tree in my garden , which I identified by its leaves ( after consulting the good old 'tinternet' ) as Field Maple.

Having trimmed some 'errant limbs' off it, they're drying in the garage, do see if it would be possible to make something from them. - they're not big.. only maybe 3" Dia, but i thought I'd try -- seeing as they had to come off anyway.

So its a 'type of Maple' -- an Acer, but not sycamore then ?
have I understood right ?
:? 




Very Nice too, Andrew ! lovely ! 
8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## big soft moose (24 Mar 2009)

Jenx":6x3wh0oz said:


> So its a 'type of Maple' -- an Acer, but not sycamore then ?
> have I understood right ?
> :?



thats correct mate - sycamore is also a type of acer (and therefore technically a maple)


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Mar 2009)

Very nice bowl Andrew. 8)


----------



## Paul.J (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the explaination *BSF*


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2009)

Managed a bit of turning time inbetween gardening and other jobs today










Walnut (thanks again,Alun) - 175mm diameter,50mm high,waxed

First go with native walnut,cuts beautifully,with tight little curly shavings.

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (29 Mar 2009)

Brilliant, you used it ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And to lovely effect, too ! 

Thats excellent, Andrew. I love it ! 
Super bowl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2009)

Nice looking bowl Andrew  
Nice shape and well finished.
Is that a stain in the wood on the outer rim :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Mar 2009)

That's a pretty little bowl there Andrew. Nice to see a traditional one again.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks,chaps.
Alun - still have the African walnut to try,glad you think I did this one justice!
Paul - yes,it has a couple of nice streaks of colour,as well as a lovely grain pattern.
Pete - it's okay,I've still got lots of "real" timber for some more rustic stuff.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------

